# 1996 SeaArk Project - So Far.....



## chasinrainbows (May 13, 2014)

Started with a super rough 96 1648 SeaArk. I actually bought the boat for the Yamaha 60/40 jet....Only had 2 hours on it (verified at the dealer). Here are the pics...


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (May 13, 2014)

Tunnel looks like it would feed air to the pump. How does it perform?


----------



## TNtroller (May 13, 2014)

Did look rough when you got but looking good now. =D>


----------



## hotshotinn (May 13, 2014)

I like what youare doing right there.How does she run with that 60/40 onthere?
Are you spraying on the paint or your brush or rolling?


----------



## bulldog (May 13, 2014)

Looks awesome so far!! I bet it performs well.


----------



## chasinrainbows (May 14, 2014)

Thanks for all of the positive comments. This is my first try at finishing out a boat and it's been quite overwhelming but satisfying at the same time.

Riverbottom, The tunnel focuses the water in the proper location so the jet has water all of the time and doesn't suck in air.

Hotshotinn, I've brushed and rolled everything. The bottom is coated with Wetlander, a material they apply to the bottom of air boats. It's the most slippery stuff I've ever delt with....Very cool.

TNtroller and Bulldog, Thanks, I agree. I'm super pleased with how she looks so far but I haven't had her on the water since I first test drove it but I know she will rip it up!!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (May 14, 2014)

Seems like the it would feed air to the pump in chop. The tunnel is pitched so any air trapped would rise to the center of that pitch and then go to the foot. I have a tunnel hull too...just don't recall ever seeing a jet tunnel that looks like that. I looks like a prop tunnel, not a jet tunnel.

Boat looks good though. I bet it's fun to scoot around on.


----------



## chasinrainbows (May 14, 2014)

When I drove it before the overhaul, it ran like a scalded dog.


----------



## hotshotinn (May 14, 2014)

I checked out the Wetlander paint before and it looks like the deal for bottom paint.You think you will increase your stop speed because of it?


----------



## chasinrainbows (May 15, 2014)

No doubt. Plus it will help in sliding off of logs and the like. I'm looking forward to seeing what it will do.


----------



## hotshotinn (May 15, 2014)

So did you use their primer first before the Wetlander paint?


----------



## chasinrainbows (May 16, 2014)

No I didn't. I spoke to the technical guy, who was very helpful by the way, and he said since the boat was so old and I had sanded and ground all of the loose paint off that there was no need to apply primer. The crazy thing about that stuff is that when you apply it via a roller like I did, by the time you get to the other end of the boat, where you began is already dry to the touch. Then you apply your second coat right away because if you don't, it won't even stick to itself! Then you have to let is cure for a full 7 days.....It's really some pretty cool stuff.


----------



## hotshotinn (May 16, 2014)

I thought about painting the bottom of my 1648 and that stuff and it would be great if the boat went faster than before.I will call and talk to a tec at Wetlander before I make my final decission on painting.

How much paint did it take to do the bottom of your boat?


----------



## chasinrainbows (May 18, 2014)

1 bought a 1/2 gallon and used every bit of it! Scott Hogan is the guy that helped me. He was extremely helpful. His contact information is below.

Scott Hogan 

(518) 469-3612

[email protected]


----------



## hotshotinn (May 19, 2014)

I will call and talk to him about the paint.Thanks


----------



## chasinrainbows (May 21, 2014)

I finally got that nasty non-slip stuff off of the front of the boat. 2hrs of wire brush grinding and Goo Gone.....
Primed it, painted it and now I'm waiting for my SeaDek to arrive and she'll be ready to take her first dunk!!


----------



## airbornemike (May 21, 2014)

I'm liking this build, I've been studying up on the wetlander coating. Let us now how it works out, I am thinking of having someone apply it for me depending on the price.


----------



## chasinrainbows (May 21, 2014)

Will do. Thanks.


----------



## airbornemike (Jun 1, 2014)

Any updates on the wetlander?


----------



## chasinrainbows (Jun 1, 2014)

Unfortunately not! The build has been on hold due to a really sharp carpet cutter and an idiot operator who cut the end of his finger off! It's healing nicely and thankfully I didn't get any blood on the boat.....I should have her in the water within the next two weeks or so. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## airbornemike (Jun 2, 2014)

:shock: Damn!! That smarts.


----------



## chasinrainbows (Jun 2, 2014)

Typical me....


----------



## chasinrainbows (Jun 16, 2014)

Well, the finger has healed fairly well and I've been able to finish the project. I installed SeaDek (what I was cutting when I turned my finger into a filet) on the front deck, installed my mesh netting over the back compartments so my fly line doesn't wrap around anything and have completed my first two hours of motor break in....Now the fun begins!!


----------



## Jeeper (Jun 16, 2014)

Looks real nice and its come a good ways since the beginning…good job.. so hows the motor running for you so far? does it seem to work well with that tunnel?


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jun 17, 2014)

Nice job. I never heard of Wetlander, I will have to check it out.


----------



## chasinrainbows (Jun 17, 2014)

It seems to run great. pushes the boat well, jumps up on plane and as far as I can tell, isn't sucking in a bunch of air or anything....


----------

